# Advice Please Re Clinics for 40+



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

This is my first post.  I am 43 and TTC 2nd baby - I have only conceived once in 20 months and that ended in devastating m/c at 10 weeks.  I've seen a few consultants locally to me (East Midlands) and been given the old eggs speech.  Now, to be honest I wish I hadn't tried so long TTC naturally.  I went this route 'cos I had my daughter at 40 (almost 41) and didn't think I would have too much trouble with a second.  How wrong could I have been!!  I am now looking at the London clinics as they seem to be getting some good IVF results for women in my age bracket (did not realise this was possible so had not even considered it before).  I am looking at the Lister, the Bridge and am also interested in CREATE who seem to be getting good results with 'mild' IVF.  From what I am reading the London clinics seem to be the best option.


Do any of you in my age bracket have any experience with any of the above that you could share?  Do any of you know of any other good clinics in London (or maybe elsewhere) that get good results for the over 40s and also have a positive attitude to working with women of our age.  I am SO fed up with being treated as a statistic and not an individual  .  I had a baby at 40 which is considered 'later in life' there must still be some hope surely?

Am sitting here in tears today   - bad day -I know you all know how I feel.  I have been so inspired by all you wonderful ladies and wish you all the best on your own TTC journey.


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Heart1964

Im also 43 and ttc no. 1.  I see you have no replies to your post. I am also trying to decide where is best for treatment for my age.  I was told by barts this week that i cannot hav ivf on NHS cos of my age so i was crying too....I know how you are feeling.

Have you had any luck comparing clinics results?


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Angels

Thanks for your reply.  I am sorry you are going through a tough time - this TTC journey is so hard isn't it?  To make it worse, I am pretty sure that fertility treatment after 39/40 is not available on the NHS but I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable ladies on this forum can confirm that.

As far as comparing clinics it looks like a case of doing it ourselves by contacting each clinic for info.  I did email the HFEA on 23 Oct for the top 100 clinics/good clinics for 40+ and they haven't even replied!  You could try their website - you can search for clinics on there and look at results - www.hfea.gov.uk.

Hope you get the answers you are looking for and I wish you every success in your journey.

xx


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I know exactly how you feel.  Especially the being treated like a statistic stuff.  The sad truth is that the medical profession writes you off after 42.  According to them you have no chance and the most likely way to get pregnant at that age is naturally.  I think IVF is very hard core and maybe older and more delicate eggs are just not up to the job.  It is incredibly depressing.

True, NHS will not fund IVF for the over 40s due to the low success rate.  There aren't many statistics for the over 42s because there aren't many cycles done in that age group.

I think the most commonly regarded as 'best in the country' clinic is Mr Tarinissi's ARGC in London.  It's very expensive, busy and chaotic and you will get the same speech about your age but they will treat you and give you a chance and, in my limited opinion, Mr T is definitely the best in the country.

Just to raise you're spirits after that dampener, I asked my GP the other day what was the oldest natural Mother that had walked through his doors during his career.  He said 50 and it was a bit of a shock for her.  I would imagine it was!  So there is hope ladies.  Don't give up.  Don't let them put you down and don't let them tell you you are too old.  I agree, you are you, not a statistic.  We are not just any old over 40 we are ourselves.  An individual case with individual chances.  I hate they way they work on stastics.  Bunkum is what I say!!!  We each have a chance and an opportunity to prove the statistics wrong and be the exception to the rule.  
Very best of luck to you.

Love
G xx


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Griselda

Just wanted to say thank you so much for your support.  I have ARGC on my list and am considering talking to a few clinics and comparing etc - need to know I'm making the right decision!

You are right - there are many women of all ages getting pregnant.  I saw an OB/Gynae consultant in March and the oldest woman she had seen - with a natural pregnancy - was 51!  It's true - there is hope.

Very best of luck to you in your journey.


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies 

I thought I might post to give you some hope , it's very early days for me ... so taking it one day at a time !!!!

I went to the Lister & Argc for consultations - both didn't bat an eyelid about my age   so refreshing after years of being told I was over the hill   .

I decided on the Argc cos they do a monitoring cycle first ,then I started s/p & they do daily bloods & scans every other day & daily at the end of stimms , so they know exactly what is happening in your body & dont overcook your eggs .

Any way I am 42 & 5 months ... been ttc for 9 years , nat bfp at 7 years ago then m/c & nothing    till my BFP on Sunday ........ so in my eyes & many others Mr T is amazing to get me this far  .

If you want to ask anything whatsoever just pm me ! wishing you all the very best of luck    love misty xx


----------



## SWLJules (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Heart,

Well, like Misty ( million  on your BFP Misty!!), I can share some positive news too. I have just done a second cycle of 'mild' IVF at Create - and for the second time, have got a BFP. It's very early days and last time (earlier this year) my pregancy ended in a missed m/c before I go to the end of the first trimester. Who knows what will happen this time around.
I too was given the 'well you know, at _your _ age...' speech - even by Geeta at Create, first time around! (I think she was just trying to lower expectations), but I think it's worth a shot. Whatever the outcome, I feel incredibly blessed that I have managed to get this far - twice. Also, the fact that you have fallen pregnant naturally at 40 must improve your chances of doing so again.

So, do stay positive and give some of the London clinics a go. There's lots of stuff on Create on the other board on this level, with several ladies in their 40s doing either short protocol or natural ivf there at the moment.

Wishing you loads of luck, whatever route you decide to take  .

Jules x


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations Jules   &    your lo's stay on board for the next 8 months   this time  


                                      love misty xx


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dear Misty & Jules 

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS on your BFPs  .  I am over the moon for you both - rejoice!!

I have an appt at the Lister and am also trying to get one at ARGC (but they haven't phoned back!) and am also considering CREATE, am really interested in the mild IVF.

Jules, did you have experience of other treatment before you went to CREATE?  Why did you choose them?

Misty, did you actually see Mr T at ARGC?  It all sounds quite intensive with lots of visits required.  Don't know how I will manage it as live in Staffordshire and have p/t job will do it somehow.

Hope you both don't mind me asking these questions - but I feel a bit in the dark with it all.

Just don't know which one to go for.  I suppose we will kow depending on how we feel at the consulatations and what advice we get.

In the meantime, thinking of you both and wishing you loads of luck.

Love Heart xxxxx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Heart   thanks for your wishes hun .

Mr T did my E/C & you see him round the clinic all the time , he's lovely ! he also does scans !. 

I live out a bit in Essex & we used to travel in by car , leave at 5 o clock in the morning & get there for 7.30 , but I was lucky we wasn't working & i'm still not , so I didn't find it hard going at all . I still go there now every other day so they can check my HCG levels , which is very reassureing to me .

Women travel all over to go there ! & stay in London , there is a Argc board for places to stay , or come & have a look at the NEWBIES & POTENTIALS board .

Any questions you want to ask just pm me & i'll be happy to help any way I can !! 


Wishing you the the best of luck   love Misty xx


----------



## SWLJules (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Heart,

No, Create was my first treatment - so just on cycle 2 there. I chose them originally because I like the sound of mild or natural IVF, as I wasn't sure how I'd react to the drugs (actually I've had no problems whatsover), but also because I live just a couple of miles away so it is incredibly convenient for me. Especially as they can now do all the surgical procedures on site at Raynes Park - in April I had to go to the LFC for EC/ET.

I have my first scan tomorrow morning - in the midst of moving out of our flat too! To be honest, I'm not sure it's gonna be good news as I had a loss of symptoms last week, which is what happened with my missed m/c earlier this year (albeit later on). Trying to keep a glimmer of hope alive and just hang on in there until tomorrow. Appreciate all your   

Misty, when's your first scan due? Hope you're feeling good.

Jules x


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Jules

It's great that you live so close by - I'm sure that made everything less stressful.  I don't know what I'll do when it comes to having treatment - wherever I choose - 'cos I work 2 days a week in Derby but I'm determined now.  We'll work around it somehow.  May have to take all my holiday entitlement very early next year!

Thinking of you for tomorrow   .  Wish you lots and lots of luck (and hope move goes smoothly too).

Lots of love and babydust xx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Jules 

Good luck with your scan today &    everything turns out ok , like you try to keep positive but it's very hard , i'm just wishing those days away till a " safer " point ! 

I dont know when my scan is yet ! probably next week if not this ! let us know how you get on ?  .

                                    love misty xx


----------

